# Longshot (most of mine are): "Romet"



## many408 (Dec 14, 2022)

I have most of a Romet Sport to re-do.  I'm missing the rear mech and the front hub (wheels to be re-built). The hub would be a copy of the early Campagnlo Gran Sport - steel-centred three piece low flange with a qr.  The Romet rear mechs look awful, I've decided a Favorit would be better if I can find one...


----------



## juvela (Dec 14, 2022)

-----

The hub you mention is ESKA brand, when not marked instead with the name of the cycle.

Many of the fittings found on eastbloc cycles produced during the communist time vector from the Favorit facility in Rokycany CZ









						Favorit (bicycle) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




for readers who may have missed it a prior discussion on the machine rests here -









						Romet Sport project - Eastern Bloc boom-bike - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Romet Sport project - Eastern Bloc boom-bike - This just followed me home (drive side pics later): I've been looking it up. Romet was a brand of the nationalized polish bike manufacturer, and at the time the Sport was made it apparently was a top-line model. I think this is...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




---

earlier forum discussions where Romet marque hath come up -









						Search results for query: romet
					






					thecabe.com
				




-----


----------



## many408 (Dec 16, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> The hub you mention is ESKA brand, when not marked instead with the name of the cycle.
> 
> ...




Since this I have been looking for pics of hubs branded Eska as well as ZZR, KB3, KHZ, VKHZ, Takhion, Favorit, Renak, and (of course) Romet.

Nothing matches precisely what I have.  The closest is the solid-axle rear hub on Velobase under Favorit; the text accomanying states that the brand is presumed as it was found on a Favorit bicycle (my Favorit had Renak hubs, compeletly different). Apart from the axle, that's what I have, with a skewer has a stylized R on it, style matchs the Romet headbadge. Velobase has pics of Kharkov high-flange and their construction is somewhat similar.

This is quite disheartening. If I can't even find a picture of a matching hub, how will I find the actual item?


----------



## juvela (Dec 16, 2022)

-----

wrt hub barrel markings -

also check Jawa, Kosmos, Rapido, Pioneer & Velamos


-----


----------

